# Wondering if my idea to make a glass enclosure empusid-friendly would work



## ChitandChat (Mar 10, 2021)

Greetings everyone,

For some time now I've been interested in eventually getting my hands on an empusid such as a violin mantis. However, from what I've learned, empusids have trouble climbing smooth surfaces and thus glass enclosure aren't quite suitable for them. I was wondering if you could make an exo-terra terrarium (which is what I have currently) "empusid-friendly" by adhering some sort of material they can grip onto like tulle fabric to the sides of the tank. Has anyone tried doing something like that?


----------



## Synapze (Mar 10, 2021)

I've used tulle before, but I've started using wide dry wall tape. It adheres well to clean glass and plastic surfaces. I place it on the sides and top in one long strip. My cat eyes and violin both hang from the top with ease. They usually use it as a molting surface. ☺ It's available at most hardware stores and is inexpensive.


----------



## ChitandChat (Mar 10, 2021)

Synapze said:


> I've used tulle before, but I've started using wide dry wall tape. It adheres well to clean glass and plastic surfaces. I place it on the sides and top in one long strip. My cat eyes and violin both hang from the top with ease. They usually use it as a molting surface. ☺ It's available at most hardware stores and is inexpensive.


Thanks for the suggestion! Love your profile pic btw


----------



## lizzie (Mar 15, 2021)

Synapze said:


> I've used tulle before, but I've started using wide dry wall tape. It adheres well to clean glass and plastic surfaces. I place it on the sides and top in one long strip. My cat eyes and violin both hang from the top with ease. They usually use it as a molting surface. ☺ It's available at most hardware stores and is inexpensive.


Do you use the mesh tape or the paper? If it's the mesh does it have any sticky residue that gets on their feet? I've got cat eyes in a big glass terrarium and I know they would like more climbing surfaces than the sticks I have in there.


----------



## Synapze (Mar 15, 2021)

I use the mesh type which has a mild adhesive. I've never had an issue with adhesive sticking to feet... it's not a strong adhesive yet sticks to clean glass. I emphasize 'clean' glass because it won't stay attached if the surface has any residue or dust. I've been using it for about 2 years. In fact, most of the larger mantids I own use it as a molting surface. For species that can't climb smooth surfaces, I place the tape on the sides of the enclosure. If they don't climb the sticks or decor they use the mesh with ease. I raise a lot of cat eyes and have never had a mismolt. I use the 6" wide mesh tape available from Home Depot or Lowes. White is my preference because it looks better than the yellow. It works well for me.


----------



## lizzie (Mar 15, 2021)

Synapze said:


> I use the mesh type which has a mild adhesive. I've never had an issue with adhesive sticking to feet... it's not a strong adhesive yet sticks to clean glass. I emphasize 'clean' glass because it won't stay attached if the surface has any residue or dust. I've been using it for about 2 years. In fact, most of the larger mantids I own use it as a molting surface. For species that can't climb smooth surfaces, I place the tape on the sides of the enclosure. If they don't climb the sticks or decor they use the mesh with ease. I raise a lot of cat eyes and have never had a mismolt. I use the 6" wide mesh tape available from Home Depot or Lowes. White is my preference because it looks better than the yellow. It works well for me.


Awesome, thanks! Going to give it a try.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 22, 2021)

I have the largest exo terra tank, and I used a dark brown shelf liner for the back (since it makes for a nice backdrop) For the sides, I hung two plate mats per a side that are made out of some type of dried, woven, plant material. I hung all of my stuff with magnets, which makes it super easy to move/remove stuff while leaving me with zero fear of any adhesives giving out over time.


----------

